# Group B Strep



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello, me again!

I've been diagnosed with Group B Strep and the GP I spoke to yesterday has told me that I'll have to give birth at the large teaching hospital (miles from home!), won't be able to labour in water and will have to be on an IV drip for antibiotics from the onset of labour until birth.  I am utterly terrified as with my first baby I was constantly monitored and on a syntocinon (sp?) and antibiotic drip for the last 8 hours and found the lack of movement horrendous.  I swore that this time round I'd have a nice, calm, hands-off birth but it looks like that's not going to happen  

Could you tell me whether there is any alternative to the IV drip antibiotics?  I realise that antibiotics are necessary and can even come to terms with going to the big hospital (although that really frightens me) but I can't get my head around being restricted in movement and having to labour out of the water.  Last time gas and air disagreed with me and I was hoping to use water as pain relief.

Reading this back I sound like a loon panicking about silly things but I am just so scared.  Any advice would be very welcome.

Thank you  
P x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

usually, you would just need iv antibiotics every four hours, so it wouldn't restrict you too
much,and you could labour in water, it may delay you going home, as they usually want to mnitor your baby for 12-24 hours,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

You have no idea how much better you have made me feel!  Thank you so much xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good!


----------

